# Chic Photoshoot!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's like Christmas in August. Ava got a couple packages in today. One Pariero and One from Doggie couture shop which includes some Louisdog outfits and the gorgeous Lofty collar. Here she is modeling her new things. 

Fashion haul










URL]


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Loving the layered look of the Pariero stylish bear tee and Louisdog Tres chic tutu


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG.

Im totally in love with Ava she looks stunning!!!! I LOVE the first outfit on her, I can't get over how gorgeous she is. Loving her ear fringing too she's defo getting more fuzz I think! What a model


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> Im totally in love with Ava she looks stunning!!!! I LOVE the first outfit on her, I can't get over how gorgeous she is. Loving her ear fringing too she's defo getting more fuzz I think! What a model



Thanks love bug! It's been so long since I've had a good photo shoot with my little model. She was so sweet to let mommy do so many wardrobe changes. I absolutely love everything, colors and fit. I put in a big order for all of the dogs just recently and can't wait to get it. 

I know right? I was looking back at some of the pics we just took thinking no way has her ear fringe grown in more. But it sure has. They're like a willow tree. I can't wait til Neevs coat comes in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Everything looks really pretty on Ava !!! that is a good idea to layer the stylish bear tee over a tutu dress. I'll have to try that with one of Ellies tutu dresses. I don't have the Paris one that you just got but I think I can find one that it will look good with .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Everything looks really pretty on Ava !!! that is a good idea to layer the stylish bear tee over a tutu dress. I'll have to try that with one of Ellies tutu dresses. I don't have the Paris one that you just got but I think I can find one that it will look good with .



Ava says thanks Elaina! I'm really happy with the fit of the xs stylish bear tee. The color is so pretty. The Tres chic tutu dress in size small is a roomy fit but comfy. The collar matches everything and is a really nice shade of beige, so it compliments very well with blush pink and mauve colors. I did hear back from Toshiki about the bunny tee. I'm looking forward to getting that. I ordered the ivory color.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava says thanks Elaina! I'm really happy with the fit of the xs stylish bear tee. The color is so pretty. The Tres chic tutu dress in size small is a roomy fit but comfy. The collar matches everything and is a is a really nice shade of beige, so it compliments very well with blush pink and mauve colors. I did hear back from Toshiki about the bunny tee. I'm looking forward to getting that. I ordered the ivory color.


i also heard back about the bunny tee. i'm going to get that one for all 3 of my girls. i think the ivory for Minnie and the pink for Ellie and Tootsie. 

I've been lucky with everything Pariero I've been ordering lately. it all has been a perfect fit and love the styling. 
i have so many tutu dresses here , i'm sure i can find one that will match nice with the stylish bear tee. i think for now i am done buying Louisdog . 

cant wait to see what Pariero comes out with for the Fall and winter


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

WOW, Ava did just have Christmas in August. Lucky little girl. I love it all on her and as always, she models so nicely. Still working on getting Carolina to model and sit still long enough like Ava does. The stylish bear and tutu look great layered together, great thinking there. That LD tutu looks a little longer on Ava then some of the other recent ones they've had, is it?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> WOW, Ava did just have Christmas in August. Lucky little girl. I love it all on her and as always, she models so nicely. Still working on getting Carolina to model and sit still long enough like Ava does. The stylish bear and tutu look great layered together, great thinking there. That LD tutu looks a little longer on Ava then some of the other recent ones they've had, is it?



Hi Michele! Ava was long overdue for a big fashion haul lol! I feel like I've slowed down tremendously with exception of Pariero (since they only list a few things at a time). So these last couple orders were kinda big. I'd been eyeing that LD lofty collar for years. I am so glad I ordered it, it's so beautiful and I am def ordering the pink one. I do really love layering. The Tres chic tutu and the Stylish bear tee look great paired together on a somewhat cool summer day we had today. The size small tutus run kinda big. I think the fabric is very stretchy, almost stretches out of shape actually. This particular tutu does run a little longer than some of the others I have here. And I'm thrilled with the fit of the xs ribbon dress. A while back I'd ordered it in mint size small but it was wayyy too big on Ava but fit Brax. I'm happy that the xs fit her perfect with room to spare even. I now need to buy the grey color for Kendall for her bday in December. 

Sorry if I've asked you this before, but did you get Carolina the stylish bear tee? Cause I really love it and think the pink color is perfect for Carolina.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I just love Ava in that beautiful mauve coloured sweater with the big bow! I *need need need* that for Perse! What is it called and where did you snag it?!

I have been looking at online shops recently and have been eyeing so many cute things that would totally fit Perse's style like Ava's! Bella is more of a not so frilly pup. Perse loves prancing around in clothes and wants them on her while Bella wants none of it and lays down like she's dead LOL.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Lovely new things  Ava is such a princess, my favourite is the last photo of her she looks amazing in that outfit!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

Super duper cute! She is the most adorable chihuahua i've seen! I love the dress! Where did you get them? Did you have it tailored or bought off a store?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I had to post this........

I open up your thread and see the first couple of pics with just the clothes. And, then I realize that in the recesses of my mind I am saying, to myself, "where's the pics of the DOG, the dog, where's the DOG?'! 

I've seriously lost it. Now all my expectations are of seeing cute Chis when I open this section of the forum! 

Ava is looking very chic in her new clothes. Cutie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mordnacht said:


> Oh my gosh! I just love Ava in that beautiful mauve coloured sweater with the big bow! I *need need need* that for Perse! What is it called and where did you snag it?!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at online shops recently and have been eyeing so many cute things that would totally fit Perse's style like Ava's! Bella is more of a not so frilly pup. Perse loves prancing around in clothes and wants them on her while Bella wants none of it and lays down like she's dead LOL.



😩😂😂😂Laughing so hard at the thought of Bella laying down like she's dead! That is classic for a chi who hates clothes. That used to be my Braxton but she's gotten a lot better. Though she still prefers 'nakey' she will tolerate a shirt or warm sweater in winter. Ava is my clothes dog lol...she will happily wear and prance around in anything. She even helps me dress her! 

So the two dresses are by a brand called Louisdog. The one you're speaking of is called the ribbon dress. I ordered it on Doggiecoutureshop.com, there is a current coupon code for 25% off. She also does random sales and holidays sales with coupon 35-40 % off. Plus you get rewards points which I've used several times to get my entire purchase free. You should def check them out, and if you need sizing help there's a few of us on here that can get you all setup.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i also heard back about the bunny tee. i'm going to get that one for all 3 of my girls. i think the ivory for Minnie and the pink for Ellie and Tootsie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me, or has Pariero not been putting things on sale the way they used to? Usually when they finally add things that we've found on YouTube they are marked down a little. But then it seemed like they'd do additional markdowns weekly. Seems they haven't done that lately, nor had a big sale. I remember last year you and I bought a bunch of things for really cheap.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I had to post this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Thanks so much D! When can I see my little Dorothy in her first fall sweater?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Beautiful photos!



Thanks Christie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Lovely new things  Ava is such a princess, my favourite is the last photo of her she looks amazing in that outfit!



Thanks love! She really is my little princess. It's so hard for me to pic a fave as she makes everything look so glamourous💖. But I love the bear tee layered with the tutu. Mommy will never get to take a good break from shopping for as she actually loves clothes!😳


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

dannbarbery said:


> Super duper cute! She is the most adorable chihuahua i've seen! I love the dress! Where did you get them? Did you have it tailored or bought off a store?



Thanks so much for the compliments on my little angel. I actually ordered everything online from doggie couture shop and Pariero LA. The dresses and collars are from doggie couture (Louisdog brand) and the bear tees are from Pariero LA


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Michele! Ava was long overdue for a big fashion haul lol! I feel like I've slowed down tremendously with exception of Pariero (since they only list a few things at a time). So these last couple orders were kinda big. I'd been eyeing that LD lofty collar for years. I am so glad I ordered it, it's so beautiful and I am def ordering the pink one. I do really love layering. The Tres chic tutu and the Stylish bear tee look great paired together on a somewhat cool summer day we had today. The size small tutus run kinda big. I think the fabric is very stretchy, almost stretches out of shape actually. This particular tutu does run a little longer than some of the others I have here. And I'm thrilled with the fit of the xs ribbon dress. A while back I'd ordered it in mint size small but it was wayyy too big on Ava but fit Brax. I'm happy that the xs fit her perfect with room to spare even. I now need to buy the grey color for Kendall for her bday in December.
> 
> Sorry if I've asked you this before, but did you get Carolina the stylish bear tee? Cause I really love it and think the pink color is perfect for Carolina.


So glad everything was a great fit for Ava. I might have to consider adding that tutu to my list since it runs longer. I didn't like how short LD was making their tutus lately.

I didn't get Carolina the stylish bear shirt, but have been reconsidering after seeing it on Ellie and now Ava. I actually like it a little better than the bunny one, I think. I've been really good at taking a clothing break and I'm holding out to see what LD & WL release for fall/winter. I have a lot of reward dollars to spend at DC.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> So glad everything was a great fit for Ava. I might have to consider adding that tutu to my list since it runs longer. I didn't like how short LD was making their tutus lately.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get Carolina the stylish bear shirt, but have been reconsidering after seeing it on Ellie and now Ava. I actually like it a little better than the bunny one, I think. I've been really good at taking a clothing break and I'm holding out to see what LD & WL release for fall/winter. I have a lot of reward dollars to spend at DC.



I don't know if xs will run longer. They seem to make xs tutus wayyyyy too short lol. I see them often in Tails in the city Chicago and they run so tiny. You could always chance it, as I'm sure Melissa would let you exchange it. 

I do love the new LD cotton sweaters and Leopard carrier ❤

I agree totally on the bunny ny tee. I think the bear tee is cuter by far. I'm only buying a bunny tee because I like that it says Bunny's New York on it. I haven't checked my rewards points but I'm hoping I have racked up a lot again. I had over 1,000 and spent them this spring on summer things. Now I want to rack up a lot again to save for Xmas stuff for the dogs. 

I'm looking forward to the new velour Harajuku Pariero though. Love how different they are. I'm waiting for the big DC order for my whole crew and another beautify tag I found on etsy for Ava. 

The shop owner from love Frankie and Lola is back now, I know you said you love Ava's tag with the stones. Elaina just ordered one.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cuteness overload! I love all the new outfits and the collar is stunning. Ava's ear fringe is so long and pretty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Cuteness overload! I love all the new outfits and the collar is stunning. Ava's ear fringe is so long and pretty!



Thanks so much Katie! I love that collar so much that I'm strongly considering putting in an order tonight fir the pink one. And thanks, all of her new outfits are so fun! This is what I love about fall clothes. Layering and experimenting with different pieces.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Everything looks really pretty on Ava !!! that is a good idea to layer the stylish bear tee over a tutu dress. I'll have to try that with one of Ellies tutu dresses. I don't have the Paris one that you just got but I think I can find one that it will look good with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Rebecca tell you how long it'd take for the tag you ordered? I ordered Ava a tag from a different shop a couple days ago. But I want to order Bailey one for his birthday September 24th from Love Franky and Lola. But last year I think it took a month or more.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did Rebecca tell you how long it'd take for the tag you ordered? I ordered Ava a tag from a different shop a couple days ago. But I want to order Bailey one for his birthday September 24th from Love Franky and Lola. But last year I think it took a month or more.


no, she didn't mention how long it would take, but I didn't ask either. I don't mind it taking long so I will just wait a month and if I get impatient, i'll just message her at that point. 

I keep waiting for Pariero to add new things cause they do have those spots open on the US site. I want to add the Harijuku to the order with the Bunny tees ... I hope they add the Harijuku soon. and, i'm also wondering if DC will have a Labor Day sale. only one more week till Labor Day weekend , so maybe she will 

( and I agree, that the Pariero sales have not been as good as last year :-( . I don't want to chance waiting cause they sell out a lot in the size I want. but eventually, i'm going to cut back on buying Pariero too ... )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, she didn't mention how long it would take, but I didn't ask either. I don't mind it taking long so I will just wait a month and if I get impatient, i'll just message her at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What were you planning on ordering from DC? If I order anything it'll be a small order. 

I too need to cut back on Pariero. At some point I'm just going to quit looking. Cause they aren't good about the way they list things. I believe that the things we find online are already in the store in Japan. Then they get loaded onto the LA site, which by then, small sizes are already low stock. And since only one of my dogs truly fit into Pariero nicely, I almost never order enough for free shipping. Lately it seems we pay like $40-$50 per item because we don't want to chance things selling out cause we are waiting for a better deal. I barely spend that much on a shirt for myself lol.

And the Japan site is not the only site besides the LA that sells Pariero. There are other sites in Asia tat sell Pariero. Just wears lucky that we are able to order though LA. LA used to have a boutique, but then they closed. I have a feeling the LA site won't be around forever. So I'm glad I have wait I have. And even if I take a break, I'll aways buy a little here and there.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> What were you planning on ordering from DC? If I order anything it'll be a small order.
> 
> I too need to cut back on Pariero. At some point I'm just going to quit looking. Cause they aren't good about the way they list things. I believe that the things we find online are already in the store in Japan. Then they get loaded onto the LA site, which by then, small sizes are already low stock. And since only one of my dogs truly fit into Pariero nicely, I almost never order enough for free shipping. Lately it seems we pay like $40-$50 per item because we don't want to chance things selling out cause we are waiting for a better deal. I barely spend that much on a shirt for myself lol.
> 
> And the Japan site is not the only site besides the LA that sells Pariero. There are other sites in Asia tat sell Pariero. Just wears lucky that we are able to order though LA. LA used to have a boutique, but then they closed. I have a feeling the LA site won't be around forever. So I'm glad I have wait I have. And even if I take a break, I'll aways buy a little here and there.


haha. I hadn't actually had a plan as to what I would buy at DC if they do have a sale . i'm just so addicted to shopping , that I am wondering if they will have one . but, now that I think about it .... if they only have a 35% sale, it will def. be a small order. if they have a better sale, I will order more. i'm still trying not to order any clothes and doing pretty good. I did buy a Wooflink item from ebay that I have wanted for so long and it has been sold out everywhere but this seller had it . only thing is ... the seller is in the UK and they charged ALOT for shipping. but, I wanted this hoodie so bad, so I bought it anyways ... ( for Minnie ). 
so, if I order from DC, it wont be clothes, but it would be Susan Lanci . I never got Ellie that light color pink collar I wanted to get her ... and , i'd probably order Minnie and Tootsie another step in harness ... 

that is a good idea to not even look at the Pariero site to not be tempted. I am almost thinking that I may cut back right after I order the Harajuku tank dress... but, I cant say for sure yet . lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> haha. I hadn't actually had a plan as to what I would buy at DC if they do have a sale . i'm just so addicted to shopping , that I am wondering if they will have one . but, now that I think about it .... if they only have a 35% sale, it will def. be a small order. if they have a better sale, I will order more. i'm still trying not to order any clothes and doing pretty good. I did buy a Wooflink item from ebay that I have wanted for so long and it has been sold out everywhere but this seller had it . only thing is ... the seller is in the UK and they charged ALOT for shipping. but, I wanted this hoodie so bad, so I bought it anyways ... ( for Minnie ).
> 
> so, if I order from DC, it wont be clothes, but it would be Susan Lanci . I never got Ellie that light color pink collar I wanted to get her ... and , i'd probably order Minnie and Tootsie another step in harness ...
> 
> ...



I saw that! I saved a lot of Wooflink on my watch list then noticed the shipping is $23 for US. And that is outrageous! It was that light grey Wooflink joy hoodie and the punk style coat.
As tempting as it is to buy, the shipping is just outrageous. 

I also saw that another hoodie sold that I wanted by the Milk & Pepper brand.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I saw that! I saved a lot of Wooflink on my watch list then noticed the shipping is $23 for US. And that is outrageous! It was that light grey Wooflink joy hoodie and the punk style coat.
> As tempting as it is to buy, the shipping is just outrageous.
> 
> I also saw that another hoodie sold that I wanted by the Milk & Pepper brand.


ya, I been wanting the light grey joy hoodie for so long. I have the black one for Minnie and I love it on her but the grey one was never available... it was sold out from when I first discovered I wanted it. so, I know I paid an outrageous price for shipping but ... I really really LOVE this hoodie. so, it is worth it to me. I saw they had size 1 and size 3 also but I am sure this hoodie would be way too roomy on Ellie and Toots has the black one so , that is fine for her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that! I saved a lot of Wooflink on my watch list then noticed the shipping is $23 for US. And that is outrageous! It was that light grey Wooflink joy hoodie and the punk style coat.
> ...


It actually runs small. Ava was wearing it when she was 3 lbs and a little under. I'll see if I can find an old pic of Ava in it. I may break down and but one. I love that color! I have black


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She look like a pallipion with all that ear fringe! Love all her new things, especially the Louis a Dog bow dress. It's simple but elegant. I got it in pink and then reordered it in mint.....loved it so much.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! Tell me about it! That's where all of her fringing went. She's not furry at all on the tail or back of legs. She'll be 2 in October and I'm interested to see if she will get any fuzzier or if this it. I always say her ear fringe is like a willow tree lol

I love the ribbon dress. I'd originally ordered her the mint color in small, but it was too big. She's 3.6 lbs but brax is 4.4 and luckily it fit brax perfect. Ava is wearing the pink xs and it fits perfect. I may have to get her another color thus sale.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's such a cutie in all those new pretty clothes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> She's such a cutie in all those new pretty clothes.


Thanks Camille!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is looking so beautiful today. My goodness, that fringe is to die for.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> She is looking so beautiful today. My goodness, that fringe is to die for.


Thank you so much. My little girl has truly blossomed right before my eyes


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love, Love all of the new clothes. I am so glad to see the collar. What are your thoughts on it, is it more beige or pink? The clothes all match so well with the collar also. Miss Ava is looking spectacular as usual.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

love love love


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Love, Love all of the new clothes. I am so glad to see the collar. What are your thoughts on it, is it more beige or pink? The clothes all match so well with the collar also. Miss Ava is looking spectacular as usual.



Hi Deb! Thanks so much! I love the collar, and wish I'd purchased it years ago. It's actually a really nice rich beige, slightly darker than the online pic. I must have the pink one. It's a great buy. Especially if you can get it on sale. It. Is very well made, and I think will last a long time. Thanks, it dies match all of her new outfits perfectly!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

babbooska said:


> love love love



Thanks so much sweetheart! I hope all is well with your daughter and pups❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that! I saved a lot of Wooflink on my watch list then noticed the shipping is $23 for US. And that is outrageous! It was that light grey Wooflink joy hoodie and the punk style coat.
> ...


Have you put in a DC order? I am still undecided. There is much I'm interested in. I want another lofty collar but would have to order something else to get free shipping. When does the sale end?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you put in a DC order? I am still undecided. There is much I'm interested in. I want another lofty collar but would have to order something else to get free shipping. When does the sale end?


no, I didn't put one in yet. I think it says the sale ends on the 1st, so tomorrow at midnight. i'm not sure if i'll order either... I was hoping for 40 % and there is nothing I really need to have . I did want that light pink SL collar for Ellie but i'd have to order something else also to get the free shipping. wow, you really love that lofty collar , huh ? now , it makes me start thinking that I should get one too. haha. only thing is, i'm thinking... I have found that with the collars that don't have the bows on it, they don't show up as well on Ellie cause she has a lot of hair around her neck. Like the crystal rocks collar... doesn't show up as nice as the Tailbow one or big bow one I have for her. 

did you see the new Pariero YS Chihuahua tanks ? what do you think ? I want to get the girls one but I wish they showed us that before we ordered the bear ones ... so, I don't know... maybe the other color cause I got Ellie the pink in the YS bear tank, so maybe the white in the Chihuahua one ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I didn't put one in yet. I think it says the sale ends on the 1st, so tomorrow at midnight. i'm not sure if i'll order either... I was hoping for 40 % and there is nothing I really need to have . I did want that light pink SL collar for Ellie but i'd have to order something else also to get the free shipping. wow, you really love that lofty collar , huh ? now , it makes me start thinking that I should get one too. haha. only thing is, i'm thinking... I have found that with the collars that don't have the bows on it, they don't show up as well on Ellie cause she has a lot of hair around her neck. Like the crystal rocks collar... doesn't show up as nice as the Tailbow one or big bow one I have for her.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the new Pariero YS Chihuahua tanks ? what do you think ? I want to get the girls one but I wish they showed us that before we ordered the bear ones ... so, I don't know... maybe the other color cause I got Ellie the pink in the YS bear tank, so maybe the white in the Chihuahua one ...



Hi! Sorry for the delay I had a long day at work. Finally home and relaxing. To answer you, yes I love the lofty collar. Even though Ava's a long coat and her fur covers the stones quite a bit. BUT lol the front of the collar is so beautiful and elegant and it's a great width and very well made. It's actually wider than the SL collar I think. I'll have to double check that.

I haven't seen the new Pariero. I'll have to check it out. I really want the Harajuku pieces. I'm trying to cut back on my spending on the dogs. So hopefully those will be out soon. Then I think I'll try and take a short break lol. But it's so hard! I'm not sure I'll order from the DC sale. But if I do, it'll be the pink lofty collar and something for Braxton since Ava has most of that stuff lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi! Sorry for the delay I had a long day at work. Finally home and relaxing. To answer you, yes I love the lofty collar. Even though Ava's a long coat and her fur covers the stones quite a bit. BUT lol the front of the collar is so beautiful and elegant and it's a great width and very well made. It's actually wider than the SL collar I think. I'll have to double check that.
> 
> I haven't seen the new Pariero. I'll have to check it out. I really want the Harajuku pieces. I'm trying to cut back on my spending on the dogs. So hopefully those will be out soon. Then I think I'll try and take a short break lol. But it's so hard! I'm not sure I'll order from the DC sale. But if I do, it'll be the pink lofty collar and something for Braxton since Ava has most of that stuff lol.


I decided I didn't want to wait till the last day to put a DC order in cause sometime I end up getting too tired and just don't feel like ordering. so, I put one in today . 
I got Ellie, Minnie , and Tootsie each this hoodie. they are sold out of the pink in size 1 and 2 , so I got Tootsie the pink, Minnie the blue, and Ellie the yellow. Lynda said she has this hoodie and she loves it. she has it in 2 colors. WL posted a coming soon post on FB . I see some hoodies but I love this one more.

oops, forgot to show you the link of the hoodie . hehe

MY SWEETEST WINTER - WOOFLINK


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I decided I didn't want to wait till the last day to put a DC order in cause sometime I end up getting too tired and just don't feel like ordering. so, I put one in today .
> 
> I got Ellie, Minnie , and Tootsie each this hoodie. they are sold out of the pink in size 1 and 2 , so I got Tootsie the pink, Minnie the blue, and Ellie the yellow. Lynda said she has this hoodie and she loves it. she has it in 2 colors. WL posted a coming soon post on FB . I see some hoodies but I love this one more.
> 
> ...



Ava has that one in pink. I always intended on getting Kendall and brax one, but never got around to it. So far I'm not sure I like those new Wooflink hoodies. 

Those new tanks in Pariero are cute. I do like that there's a chi in them instead of a bear. If I were to order one, I'd go with white. I think I'll hold out a bit and see if the Harajuku is coming. I thought the spaces on Pariero would be those, so now I wonder how much longer.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava has that one in pink. I always intended on getting Kendall and brax one, but never got around to it. So far I'm not sure I like those new Wooflink hoodies.
> 
> Those new tanks in Pariero are cute. I do like that there's a chi in them instead of a bear. If I were to order one, I'd go with white. I think I'll hold out a bit and see if the Harajuku is coming. I thought the spaces on Pariero would be those, so now I wonder how much longer.


oh , good. so ... it sounds like you are happy with that WL sweetest hoodie. 

I just messaged Pariero to add the YS Chihuahua tanks to my order and i'm just going to get Ellie and Minnie the NY bunny top cause Tootsie isn't really comfy with the sleeves


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Ava has that one in pink. I always intended on getting Kendall and brax one, but never got around to it. So far I'm not sure I like those new Wooflink hoodies.
> ...


I'm at work til 5 :-(. But I wanted to tell you my Pariero shipped today so yours probably shipped too. You might get stuck paying shipping on what you just ordered. 
I'll hold off on ordering those tanks. I do like the white, but they are exactly the same as the other YSL. And I'm trying to wait to order the Harajuku lol.
I'm not putting a DC order in either I don't think.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm at work til 5 :-(. But I wanted to tell you my Pariero shipped today so yours probably shipped too. You might get stuck paying shipping on what you just ordered.
> I'll hold off on ordering those tanks. I do like the white, but they are exactly the same as the other YSL. And I'm trying to wait to order the Harajuku lol.
> I'm not putting a DC order in either I don't think.


sorry you have to work till 5 :-(. thanks for letting me know about the Pariero... I checked my mail and sure enough... I got a message back from them saying they sent the 3 Bunny t's I ordered but I had asked them to hold them aside for me cause I would be adding more things :-(. they said they wouldn't charge me shipping ( I think cause of there error... ), so now Tootsie is getting a bunny t too and I was going to cancel hers cause I thought she wouldn't be comfy with sleeves. oh, well... i'll give it a try on her. i'm trying to take some weight off of her so maybe after she loses a pound she'll be more comfy. 
your right... the YSL are exactly like the bear ones we ordered so, even though I love the little chi on it... I will hold off . I messaged Pariero back to hold off on the YSL chi tanks .

I just got the WL joy hoodie from the UK in the mail today. its too hot to try on Minnie but I do love it. only thing is ... it has a very heavy bad perfume scent on it ... I bet its because they are covering up a smoke smell ? I don't know... but, i'll have to air it out and wash it to try to get that smell out :-(. I wouldn't mind so much if I had gotten it for a bargain but it cost a lot with that high postage fee ...


----------

